# terreros (minería)



## laumexoz

Hello!

I am looking for the translation of the word "terreros" when it is referring to mining. The specific phrase is:

En el lote San José, existe actualmente un terrero con aproximadamente 3,000 toneladas de mineral.

I found that 'terreros' can refer to a basket used to carry soil:

1. adj.[cesta o saco] que se emplea para transportar tierra

It seems from another text that 'terreros' is a synonym of 'yacimientos', which is 'bed' or 'deposit'. Does anyone have an idea what the proper way to translate this is?

Thanks!


----------



## SmallJosie

Could it be "terreno"?


----------



## laumexoz

I don't think so; it seems to be part of the jargon of geology or mining, and when I have googled it, it is always part of a text or paper that either specializes on mining or is about mining projects. Although 'terrero' does relate to a distinction about the land, it seems to be a pretty specialized term, whereas 'terreno' is a more general term for 'piece of land'.

Thanks anyway!


----------



## apuquipa

According to your own findings, "deposit" or "bed" seem appropriate for the context.


----------



## apuquipa

Encontré estas definiciones de "terrero":

*8. *m. Montón de tierra.
*9. *m. Depósito de tierras acumuladas por la acción de las aguas.
*10. *m. *Montón de broza o desechos sacados de una mina.*


----------



## OhPaco

"Terrero" can also refer to a "heap" or "mound". Así que también puede ser una pila o montón...


----------



## laumexoz

As I understand the word in the contexts I've seen it used so far, the definition of them being *Montón de broza o desechos sacados de una mina *seems the most appropriate so far. Is there a word for this or would a gloss of the meaning (such as: heap of leftover material from mining) would do?

Thanks!


----------



## apuquipa

Mining rubble?


----------



## laumexoz

Much better than mine! I might ask in the geology forum for a more technical term, but for the general public I am trying to address, this will do very nicely.

Thanks so much!


----------



## alberto magnani

Prueben con la palabra "site".


----------



## SFO

laumexoz said:


> As I understand the word in the contexts I've seen it used so far, the definition of them being *Montón de broza o desechos sacados de una mina *seems the most appropriate so far. Is there a word for this or would a gloss of the meaning (such as: heap of leftover material from mining) would do?
> 
> Thanks!



The word in English to describe the material left over from mining is *tailings*.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tailings

Saludos!


----------



## Taycaro

Yo he usado en mis traducciones lo siguiente:

jales:            tailings
terreros:       spoil banks
retaques:      calkins


Espero que les sirva para futuras consultas.


----------

